# B-36 takeoff & landing



## Tom 86 (Aug 8, 2021)

These were the planes I was protecting while in the Army Station at F.A.F.B. Spokane Washington. With Niki missiles & other armerment. back in 55 through 57.

  They made a LOT more noise taking off than this. as our Com Shack was close to the taxiway.  Made everything shake inside.  Beautiful birds in their time.


----------



## Tommy (Aug 9, 2021)

Beautiful birds indeed!  It was a plane of superlatives.  I find the six pusher props and four jet engines fascinating.  Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 9, 2021)

What a great airplane. Was built to late to serve its purpose.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 9, 2021)

The B-36 was a marvelous bomber.  I remember hearing the sound of those 6 engines overhead during the late 50's....and looking up to see the big plane.  Now, we live fairly near the home base for the B2 bombers, and a large fleet of A-10's.  I still enjoy stopping what I'm doing to observe them.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 9, 2021)

Why put the propellers behind the engines?


----------



## Don M. (Aug 9, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Why put the propellers behind the engines?


Actually, that was a great concept, at the time, as it was shown to reduce the "drag", and increase the efficiency and fuel range of the engines.  The concept was overshadowed when the first jet bomber, the B-47, soon became the primary bomber.


----------



## oldman (Aug 10, 2021)

I know very little of military aircraft, but I will say that this plane looks heavy. During its takeoff roll, it appears that it doesn’t need a lot of speed, but as it lifts off, it looks very slow at gaining lift. Maybe it’s just my imagination.


----------

